# Surprisingly Mocha!



## kguare129 (Sep 22, 2018)

Good morning everyone!! We recently acquired this little girl at an auction back on Saturday, August 11th. She is going to be a therapy mini for our local hospital at which I already volunteer with 2 therapy dogs, Piper and Molly - both Vizslas that are very well trained and loved throughout our entire community as they participate in a LOT of functions.... 

We named this girl Mocha! Her chocolate coat was perfect for us - and she has the SWEETEST disposition. Perfect for therapy work.

On that Monday, August 13th, our vet was out to do a full workup. He guessed her at a young 4 year old or late 3 year old...I had her vaccinated since we didn't know her history, de-wormed and had fecal done (class 2 at that time), full blood panel to check for any abnormalities and infections (came back as a tad anemic with a low red blood cell count, which was designated to poor diet by my vet and we will recheck, but all else perfect), eyes checked due to drainage (green boogies constantly, got triple antibiotic for 3-5 day treatment) and I asked why anyone would drop off this sweet girl! Is she pregnant, I asked? He said she could be, I thought she looked "swollen" when buying her, but he said to be fair, let's wait until 1 month when I come back to do her boosters on the vaccines and we'll pull blood for a progesterone test to ensure that if she conceived as late as at auction, we'll have final results and full health on this girl. Ok!

Thursday, September 13th - follow up visit, eyes are still boogie on a daily basis, antibiotic did nothing - she is now on zyrtec daily for what is probably allergies. Fecal tested again to see if she needs further action in that department. Boosters for vaccines given and blood pulled for progesterone test! Now we wait, up to a week for the results...

Friday, September 14th - drum roll please - the vet calls and said the fecal is in and she's now a class 1! Yay!! Hold off on any further de-wormer until after 1st frost OR until shes foals.... AND she's very pregnant!?!?!? Those were his words. Since then, I've been reading, searching, watching videos and trying to simply understand this all! I have two horses, both geldings, and this is why we have boys, says the sweetest husband in the world who is tolerating yet another "issue" in the household caused by his ever-loving animal wife!

We have NO clue how far along she is! Her progesterone level was a 47, for whatever that means. Here are pictures of her from today - we don't know if she's a maiden mare or if she's foaled before....we love her, that I do know, and she is in the best spot possible for love and care. We've already spent over $1,000 just to make sure she's healthy and that will change again on October 1st when we have an appointment scheduled for palpation (if possible due to her small size) and if not, a transabdominal ultrasound to try and give a better estimate of due date....

I am trying to upload more pictures, but it won't let me do more than one?!?  And they are under 1mb each, so I'll keep working on that....


----------



## kguare129 (Sep 22, 2018)

Here are a couple more!!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Sep 22, 2018)

If you can take a picture from directly behind at her level; also a picture of her milk bar.

If she is atleast five months along you may be able to feel the baby move.

If she will let you lean over and run your arms around both sides of her belly, having your fingers touch in front of her milk bar. Works best if she is eating and has had time to eat for about fifteen minutes. Usually can feel the baby bump or roll against your arms or hands.

By the time the mare is around seven, eight months along you should be able to see baby moving.

You have to be patient, as well as have a patient mare that doesn't care you are hugging her belly.

Thank you for saving her and her precious little surprise.


----------



## kguare129 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you so much!  I've been so patiently trying to feel movement, but I can't say for sure I have.  I think I've seen it?  Then I feel my eyes play tricks on me!  I have tons of pictures, and every time I try to upload them I get an error, so I will try again here and hope it works!!!  She has ZERO milkbag!


----------



## Miniv (Sep 24, 2018)

From the pictures you posted, including her teats, she is probably a maiden.  Maidens can be tricky as they don't show as obviously as experienced mares.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 24, 2018)

Welcome to the forum 

I agree , she doesnt look like she has previously foaled before. Looking at the pics, Id say she still has some time to go , but it can be really tricky when your dealing with Maidens, so keeping a close eye on her is the best thing you can do.

Ask away and questions you may have


----------

